# Total Newb asking About BikesDirect.com and Motebecane



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know much about bikes; bordering on nothing. I've been researching and I *think* I need a hybrid (I plan to mostly ride on streets and some light trails at the state park but that rarely, I don't want to go ridiculously fast but I want to be able to haul light groceries if I need to).

Anyway, I've seen a lot of old posts on the forum by seeming shills and other posts that pix are never posted so I want to know, for real, is bikesdirect.com any good?

I checked resellerratings.com and they have no reviews. Not a good sign for an established site.

Thanks all.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ReyReynoso said:


> I don't know much about bikes; bordering on nothing. I've been researching and I *think* I need a hybrid (I plan to mostly ride on streets and some light trails at the state park but that rarely, I don't want to go ridiculously fast but I want to be able to haul light groceries if I need to).
> 
> Anyway, I've seen a lot of old posts on the forum by seeming shills and other posts that pix are never posted so I want to know, for real, is bikesdirect.com any good?
> 
> ...


Google* bikes direct reviews*.

Also, post your question in either the General, Bikes and Frames or Beginner forums to obtain somewhat broader views than you're apt to get here on the Motobecane forum.


----------



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

Will do, thanks PJ.


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

FWIW, I didn't a tonne of reading before I bought from BD online.

Sure, they have a store in my city but I don't like the guy who
works there (unfriendly) but most of all you don't pay tax. I was fortunate to test drive mine first so I knew it was a fit. That would be the most important thing.

No pics because it looks like every other Ti sold at BD online  And with this Ti not being painted from the factory, there can't be any issues there.


----------



## psykorunr (Aug 7, 2009)

I have purchased a Ti road bike from bikesdirect and a friend of mine has purchased three bikes from them over the past several years. Both he and I are very pleased with our bikes and would highly recommend bikesdirect to anyone who can fit themselves and knows basic bike assembly. :thumbsup:


----------



## hkpc20790 (Jul 11, 2009)

I bought a Mercier Galaxy last summer and after 1000 miles later it still rides good.


----------

